# Freebox Revolution-Wifi-AirPlay-Plex->Freeplug/aTV ou Airpo



## tomtommac (13 Juin 2013)

Bonsoir,

Après de nombreuses recherches et des bribes de réponses, je me permets de partager mes réflexions. D'abord parce que cela pourra peut-être en aider d'autres et aussi parce qu'il est possible que je me fasse de fausses idées et que je suis preneur de vos avis.
Voici le contexte et mes conclusions (pour l'instant) que j'aimerais confronter à l'avis de la communauté.

*Contexte*
Je suis l'heureux possesseur  (ou pas?) d'une *Freebox Revolution* mais aussi d'un iMac, d'un MacBook, d'un iPad et d'un iPhone (autant dire que je suis sacrément piqué par la pomme  ).
J'habite dans un appartement parisien de *60m2 de 3 pièces en enfilade*...
Mon serveur freebox est à côté de la prise téléphonique, à côté du freebox player et à côté de la télé.
Mon *iMac* est dans la pièce *à l'opposé de l'appartement* (remember, 60m2 l'appartement, alors autant dire que ce n'est pas bien loin et séparé uniquement par 2 cloisons). Par contre, Paris oblige, la concentration de wifi est importante... Il est constamment allumé avec un serveur *Plex* qui tourne parfaitement bien (j'adore)

*Mon objectif*
Jouir au mieux des fonctionnalités de la freebox et notamment :
- avoir un réseau wifi de bonne qualité
- être capable d'utiliser les capacités AirPlay de la freebox (musique, photos de puis l'iPad pex)
- être capable de voir les vidéos (y compris HD) de ma bibliothèque Plex sur ma télé branchée sur le Freebox Player

*Mon problème*
Pour ce qui est de l'écoute de la musique et la visualisation de photo via la fonction AirPlay, depuis mon iPad, dans la même pièce que le freebox server, je n'ai pas de problème.
Par contre dès que je veux voir une vidéo (HD ou non) présente sur mon iMac sur ma télé, c'est soit très très aléatoire (SD) soit complètement impossible (HD)
Au-delà de ce problème je suis assez insatisfait de la qualité du réseau wifi (ma femme aussi d'ailleurs  ). Dès que nous sommes dans la troisième pièce avec iPhone ou iPad c'est lent. Le dépôt de fichier sur le NAS du freebox serveur depuis l'iMac n'est pas fonctionnel.

*Les résultats de les investigations*
J'ai donc essayé de travailler la qualité du réseau Wifi de la freebox.
Grace à ce tutoriel j'ai pu légèrement améliorer les choses. Mais malgré mon passage en wifi n 40Mhz, je suis loin des 450Mbits/s théoriques ou des 100Mbits/s constatés dans ce tutoriel. Depuis mon iMac j'arrive péniblement à 1,5Mo/s lorsque je télécharge le fichier de 1Go du Freebox Server (cf tutoriel). Et quand je dis 1,5Mo, c'est plus souvent 800ko. Donc en étant optimiste, un débit de 12MBits/s et en réel du 6MBists/s. C'est loin loin loin du débit espéré et ce qui est sur c'est que je ne vois pas mieux mes films... Il n'y a guère que quand je suis à 1 m de la freebox avec mon macbook que j'obtiens des débit un minimum sérieux (3-4Mo/s / 24-32MBits/s)
Alors ces débits tiennent compte aussi d'une optimisation du choix du canal car comme je vous le disais la concentration de box au m2 dans le coins est hallucinant. J'ai essayé tous les canaux plusieurs fois et l'otimal pour moi c'est le 2. (notez que l'appui sur le bouton option de votre mac en même temps que sur l'icone Wifi de la barre de menu donne qq indications supplémentaire sur votre connexion y compris le canal.
*Conclusion :* *Et bien j'en suis arrivé à la conclusion que le Wifi de la freebox, c'est pas top du tout et qu'il fallait peut-être investir* !!

*Pistes de solution*
- *Acheter une apple TV 100*
C'était mon idée de départ puisque c'est quand même fait pour faire du streaming. Mais je pensais que l'apple Tv avait une fonction routeur minimaliste. Je pensais la brancher en ethernet sur le freebox server et avoir une liaison wifi directe entre l'iMac et l'appleTV. En espérant que cette dernière serait meilleure que celle de la freebox.
D'après ce que j'ai compris l'appleTV se connecte simplement au réseau local via un cable ethernet ou le wifi et ensuite c'est via le réseau local qu'on réalise le sreaming. Du coup ça ne réglera en rien mon problème de lenteur de réseau wifi et donc mon pb de lecture des vidéos. *Me trompe-je?*
Notons que c'est bien dommage car j'ai lu ici récemment que l'on pouvait utiliser l'aTV 3 comme client Plex​- *Acheter un Freeplug Classic 35*
sur lequel je brancherai mon iMac. La connexion CPL entre le freebox server et le freebox player est à 140Mbits/s. Mais ils sont sur la même multiprise. Donc l'incertitude concerne le réseau électrique de mon appart... Sinon j'imagine que ça réglerait mon problème de lecture de vidéo. Pour voir les jacquettes à la Plex, je me sers de l'appli de l'iPad ou de l'iPhone. Je choisi mon film et puis je vais le charger en navigant sur le freebox player via le DLNA. Pas optimal mais envoyer la vidéo en airplay depuis l'iPad je pense que ça ne fonctionnera pas mieux puisque mon pb de wifi demeure. J'avais cru comprendre que le flux vidéo initié depuis l'iPad passait ensuite directement du serveur Plex vers le "serveur" AirPlay. Mais ce n'était pas clair et je n'y crois pas trop...
Après il reste l'option d'acheter en plus une aTV et de la connecter en ethernet au freebox player.*Qu'en pensez-vous?*​- *Acheter une borne Airport Express 100*
Alors là ce que j'ai compris c'est que du coup il faut passer la freebox en mode bridge. Et donc du coup je n'ai plus d'AirPlay pour ma musique et mes photos et ça c'est moche. Alors  il y en a qui expliquent comment conserver cette fonction​. Mais ça a l'air touchy et puis je doute fortement qu'on puisse faire ce genre de configuration sur du mathos apple .
Enfin je n'ai aucune assurance que le wifi n de l'airport express passe mieux que celui de la freebox ?
*A proscrire non?*
- *Acheter une borne Airport Extrême 200*
Même remarque que pour l'airport express sauf que là on parle de wifi ac. Donc je crois plus à l'efficacité du wifi. Mais comme je perds la fonction AirPlay... A moins d'acheter une aTV en plus mais on arrie à 300 là... Le seul autre avantage c'est qu'on peut imaginer faire du vrai partage de fichier fonctionnel voire même du time machine. Mais bon 300 ...​- *Acheter un routeur *
Là je me déclare complètement incompétent.​
Si vous êtes arrivés jusque là, chapeau . Et du coup que pensez-vous de mes réflexions? Est-ce que je me trompe quelque part? Est-ce qu'il me manque des infos?

*Merci d'avance de toute contribution*

Tom


----------



## chipiteur (6 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour Tomtommac,

J'ai à peu près la même configuration que toi, à savoir un vieil imac qui fait office de server plex, une freebox revolution des ipad pour lire le contenu et une aTV 2 jailbreaké.
J'ai aussi une TimeCapsule.

Je ne pense pas que la timcapsule (ou un airport extreme) résolve tes problème de vitesse wifi.
Que ce soit le wifi de la freebox (je pense avoir bien réglé le wifi pour qu'il soit en N) ou le wifi de la timecapsule, je ne constate pas de différence de vitesse. 

On dirait que , comme tu le dis, ta solution est de brancher en cpl ton imac.
Tu n'auras cependant toujours pas de wifi à coté de ton imac. A ce moment là tu peux envisager une timecapsule ou un airport extreme qui servira de switch entre le boitier cpl et l'imac tout en émettant du wifi pour tes idevices. 

Salutations.


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Octobre 2013)

tomtommac a dit:


> ... être capable d'utiliser les capacités AirPlay de la freebox (musique, photos de puis l'iPad pex)
> - être capable de voir les vidéos (y compris HD) de ma bibliothèque Plex sur ma télé branchée sur le Freebox Player




A noter, depuis la dernière release Free (sur Revolution) qu'il n'y a plus besoin d'add on pour relire les vidéos ou avoir un bureau étendu ou recopie Airplay depuis son Mac ou iDevice. La Freebox est totalement compatible Airplay, ce qui rend l'utilisation d'une AppleTV plus nécessaire pour ces fonctions.


----------

